# having courage to fit canula (with insulin pump)



## mandy orlopp (May 11, 2010)

Hi, my daughter (9) uses an insulin pump, which is great but we have to change the canula in her stomach every few days.  It is a nightmare time, because she can't bring herself to push the canula in (because it hurts). I have done it, most of the time, but she is very hesitant. This procedure takes us about 1hour and there are alot of tears. 
Anyone had same experience?
Thanks
Mandy


----------



## Sugarbum (May 11, 2010)

Hiya,

Do you have a medtronic? I use the "quickserter" to ping it in. Otherwise, aged 33, there would be the same dramas for me!

If you havent got one, they are free on your account when you put your order in and you get a free spare incase of breakage/loss etc.

I know the Shelley has one for the accu-chek also...

Is it that your daughter daughter doesnt like the accompanying devices?

Lou x


----------



## Gabby (May 12, 2010)

Hi Mandy

We've been using the pump for 4 weeks on our 2yr old and also had a terrible time changing the canula.  We have to hold him down and use the Quickset.  If it's any help it is getting a little bit easier and the tears don't last for quite as long afterwards anymore.  He then hold his tummy for a while afterwards.  His tiny tummy has marks all over it already and its only been 4 weeks.  Some other mums on here recommended using a reward system be it choc, stickers, small toy etc and I have found that quite helpful.

Hope it gets better for you as I find it so upsetting myself.
Gabby


----------



## Red Pumper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Mandy,

definitley look at starting to use an insertion device. I have found them to be pain free most of the time (but then I am a 40 year old bloke with tough skin).

They are spring loaded and work a bit like a finger pricker but they're obvioulsy larger.


----------



## Freddie99 (May 12, 2010)

I'd use the inserter as folks have suggested. I myself use one and I can vouch for the fact that it is nearly painless (or is that something to do with the large amounts of padding I have?!) and what's more is it's quick.

Tom


----------



## jimmysmum (May 14, 2010)

we are trialing an insulin pump as we speak, our daughter had it hooked up this arvo and our dsn used a canula that just press in (im sorry i dont know the name of it, it has 2 pads for easy access?) my little D didnt even flinch when she put it in the top of her bum xx


----------



## Rainbow (May 15, 2010)

Hi, this is my first week of pumping and I changed my cannula for the first time testerday. I use the inserter too and found the "click" made me jump but I didn't feel a thing. I know its not the same as inserting on a child.  Could you use a soft toy to practice on together? I'm 42 but the Medtronic Nurse who trained me on Tuesday arrived with Leo the Medtronic Lion for me to practice on!


----------



## angcrossley (May 17, 2010)

Hi Mandy.  My son hated this too and eventually gave up his pump. I was devastated. Our nurse suggested a different type of canuala the is on more of an angle. I think there are several types. You could ask the rep.


----------



## simone3112 (May 27, 2010)

My sons uses the quicksert he's 4 and we insert it into his bum as it doesn't hurt him as much.  8 months down the line he still crys when he get his pumped changed but it's so much better than injections.Why don't u try it in her bum to see if it's less painful


----------

